# Does anyone get a fluttering feeling to the left?



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi guys,Just a quick questions!Does anyone get like a fluttering feeling to the left of the stomach. The best way i can describe it is when you are pregnant and the baby first starts to move (for those of you who have been pregnant)!!! Sometimes its quite a strong sensation and i look down to see if the outside of my stomach is actually moving! Is this my bowel spasming or is this a nerve thing?? Any idea??


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

I think it might just be gas..I get strange twinges, flutters, gurgles, all the time..


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

I think it might just be gas..I get strange twinges, flutters, gurgles, all the time..


----------



## Stuart (Oct 11, 2004)

I also sometimes get an odd audible gurgle on the left side that I don't get on the right side. No idea why!


----------



## Stuart (Oct 11, 2004)

I also sometimes get an odd audible gurgle on the left side that I don't get on the right side. No idea why!


----------



## lfb (Aug 4, 2002)

I know exactly what you mean. It's definitely different from a gurgle or gas. It's like a fluttery sort of vibration, sort of like when you have a twitch in your eye and can't control the little spasms. I've often wondered if it was an IBS thing. Haven't noticed a connection with the feeling and attacks yet though. You are not alone!


----------



## lfb (Aug 4, 2002)

I know exactly what you mean. It's definitely different from a gurgle or gas. It's like a fluttery sort of vibration, sort of like when you have a twitch in your eye and can't control the little spasms. I've often wondered if it was an IBS thing. Haven't noticed a connection with the feeling and attacks yet though. You are not alone!


----------



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats it!! Its like a twitchy eye but in the stomach! Thanks for that x


----------



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats it!! Its like a twitchy eye but in the stomach! Thanks for that x


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Same thing happens to me, in the same place. I'm pretty sure its gas. When I was pregnant with my son sometimes I couldnt tell if it was him or gas, especially at first.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Same thing happens to me, in the same place. I'm pretty sure its gas. When I was pregnant with my son sometimes I couldnt tell if it was him or gas, especially at first.


----------



## LucieS (Oct 8, 2004)

I get the same thing and I always thought it was either gas or a spasm.


----------



## LucieS (Oct 8, 2004)

I get the same thing and I always thought it was either gas or a spasm.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

ditto to LucieS


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

ditto to LucieS


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

You're lucky it is just a tickling feeling. If it is gas, for some it is major rumbling. Mine is so bad others can hear my guts rumbling from across the room -- it can get very embarrassing in mixed company or out in a public place. If you want to search the net, the technical term is borborygmus or borborygmi in the plural. The likely cause is imbalance of flora so certain gas-producing bacteria go nuts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

You're lucky it is just a tickling feeling. If it is gas, for some it is major rumbling. Mine is so bad others can hear my guts rumbling from across the room -- it can get very embarrassing in mixed company or out in a public place. If you want to search the net, the technical term is borborygmus or borborygmi in the plural. The likely cause is imbalance of flora so certain gas-producing bacteria go nuts.


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

I get that too. The very first time I went to a doctor about all this, I actually told him it felt like when I was pregnant, or maybe holding a fish in your hands. He looked at me like I was crazy! When I finally saw a GI, and told him, he didn't even blink. Spasm, or gas. vicjoe, I have that loud rumble myself!!! It's amazing that much nosie can be in your body. Now days I just laugh, and tell people I am REALLY hungry.


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

I get that too. The very first time I went to a doctor about all this, I actually told him it felt like when I was pregnant, or maybe holding a fish in your hands. He looked at me like I was crazy! When I finally saw a GI, and told him, he didn't even blink. Spasm, or gas. vicjoe, I have that loud rumble myself!!! It's amazing that much nosie can be in your body. Now days I just laugh, and tell people I am REALLY hungry.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Whatever this is, it *cannot* be from IBS. By definition, IBS causes pain and "discomfort", so highly specific sensations like what is being described must be something else.


> quote:Mine is so bad others can hear my guts rumbling from


We don't know much about how sounds are generated in the gut, but they probably result from ordinary splashing of liquid material in the lumen. This is happening constantly in everyone and *nobody* can sense it.So the fluttering being described must be something else, which is also abnormal.


> quote:It's like a fluttery sort of vibration, sort of like when you have a twitch in your eye and can't control the little spasms.


You didn't indicate the rate at which this occurs, but gut smooth muscle actually contracts fairly slowly. So if there is any substantial rate to it, like the eye fluttering, it is probably can't be the direct sensation of gut muscle activity. It's not entirely clearly what the mechanism is.


> quote:! Sometimes its quite a strong sensation and i look down to see if the outside of my stomach is actually moving!


This actually does sound abnormal muscle motion of the gut (but which is also not IBS).


> quote:The likely cause is imbalance of flora so certain gas-producing bacteria go nuts


None of what is being described sounds related to gas.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Whatever this is, it *cannot* be from IBS. By definition, IBS causes pain and "discomfort", so highly specific sensations like what is being described must be something else.


> quote:Mine is so bad others can hear my guts rumbling from


We don't know much about how sounds are generated in the gut, but they probably result from ordinary splashing of liquid material in the lumen. This is happening constantly in everyone and *nobody* can sense it.So the fluttering being described must be something else, which is also abnormal.


> quote:It's like a fluttery sort of vibration, sort of like when you have a twitch in your eye and can't control the little spasms.


You didn't indicate the rate at which this occurs, but gut smooth muscle actually contracts fairly slowly. So if there is any substantial rate to it, like the eye fluttering, it is probably can't be the direct sensation of gut muscle activity. It's not entirely clearly what the mechanism is.


> quote:! Sometimes its quite a strong sensation and i look down to see if the outside of my stomach is actually moving!


This actually does sound abnormal muscle motion of the gut (but which is also not IBS).


> quote:The likely cause is imbalance of flora so certain gas-producing bacteria go nuts


None of what is being described sounds related to gas.


----------



## badbelly (Oct 12, 2004)

I get this same fluttering too, particularly when I eat something that "disagree's" with me and causes an IBS flare up. Not sure what Flux's intent was above....other then to tell us there is something else wrong with us.


----------



## badbelly (Oct 12, 2004)

I get this same fluttering too, particularly when I eat something that "disagree's" with me and causes an IBS flare up. Not sure what Flux's intent was above....other then to tell us there is something else wrong with us.


----------



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Totally agree badbelly - i was under the impression this site was to make us feel better and share symptoms. I am always panicking that there is something else wrong with me and its reassuring to hear other people have the exact same feelings/sensations. I guess if this is not ibs related then everyone that has replied to this post has the same thing (whatever that may be)!! Lets all go to our doctor with this, i'll be the first to bet that put it down to ibs!!


----------



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Totally agree badbelly - i was under the impression this site was to make us feel better and share symptoms. I am always panicking that there is something else wrong with me and its reassuring to hear other people have the exact same feelings/sensations. I guess if this is not ibs related then everyone that has replied to this post has the same thing (whatever that may be)!! Lets all go to our doctor with this, i'll be the first to bet that put it down to ibs!!


----------



## badbelly (Oct 12, 2004)

kellyB - agreed back at you. I'm a "worry wort" myself and I just discovered this site a few days ago and it has helped me feel much better about things. I've just started getting a bunch of new symptoms...this fluttering being one of them...and although I'm still going to the gastro for a check up...after reading over this site, it seems that I just have the same stuff that everyone else unfortunately lives with. Flux's response certainly does no good for folks like us who tend to be overly concerned. Not sure if that was the intent, but it basically came accross like, "yo, you've got something else wrong with you". I'd actually be worried if about 10 other folks didn't say they had the same thing.


----------



## badbelly (Oct 12, 2004)

kellyB - agreed back at you. I'm a "worry wort" myself and I just discovered this site a few days ago and it has helped me feel much better about things. I've just started getting a bunch of new symptoms...this fluttering being one of them...and although I'm still going to the gastro for a check up...after reading over this site, it seems that I just have the same stuff that everyone else unfortunately lives with. Flux's response certainly does no good for folks like us who tend to be overly concerned. Not sure if that was the intent, but it basically came accross like, "yo, you've got something else wrong with you". I'd actually be worried if about 10 other folks didn't say they had the same thing.


----------



## LucieS (Oct 8, 2004)

I was getting that feeling on a daily basis. Then last week my doctor told me to start taking Acidophelus before every meal. It took about two days but I haven't felt it and I haven't had an episode in about three days. I don't want to get overly excited but I haven't felt this good in a very long time.I'm still causious about going out to eat but if this keeps working I think My husband and I will actually eat at a restaurant again some day.I'm with you on this badbelly I only discovered this site about a week ago and I already feel a little better knowing that other people understand what I'm going through. I always felt like I was the only one out there dealing with this.


----------



## LucieS (Oct 8, 2004)

I was getting that feeling on a daily basis. Then last week my doctor told me to start taking Acidophelus before every meal. It took about two days but I haven't felt it and I haven't had an episode in about three days. I don't want to get overly excited but I haven't felt this good in a very long time.I'm still causious about going out to eat but if this keeps working I think My husband and I will actually eat at a restaurant again some day.I'm with you on this badbelly I only discovered this site about a week ago and I already feel a little better knowing that other people understand what I'm going through. I always felt like I was the only one out there dealing with this.


----------



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

I also have had this same feeling on my left side and it does feel like when you are pregnant and your baby moves and also like your having a eye twitch. I have been diagnosed having IBS since 1992. Maybe when we get an answer to why it is occurring it might open the door to what is really going on in there.--IBSsuffer


----------



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

I also have had this same feeling on my left side and it does feel like when you are pregnant and your baby moves and also like your having a eye twitch. I have been diagnosed having IBS since 1992. Maybe when we get an answer to why it is occurring it might open the door to what is really going on in there.--IBSsuffer


----------



## denisandfluff (Aug 6, 2004)

Umn - this fluttering business - yeah, I have this all of the time - its sort of like an uneasy nervous feeling that all isnt as it shouId be - but rumbling and gurgling I have as a different symptom not least because the fluttering is very localised (immediately below ribs, left hand side) and the rumbling and gurgling just happens along the whole tract. No idea as to the cause unfortunately. But for me it is constant - the only time it "goes away" is when other more serious symptoms mask it - so for me this fluttering is "normal".Hey ho.


----------



## denisandfluff (Aug 6, 2004)

Umn - this fluttering business - yeah, I have this all of the time - its sort of like an uneasy nervous feeling that all isnt as it shouId be - but rumbling and gurgling I have as a different symptom not least because the fluttering is very localised (immediately below ribs, left hand side) and the rumbling and gurgling just happens along the whole tract. No idea as to the cause unfortunately. But for me it is constant - the only time it "goes away" is when other more serious symptoms mask it - so for me this fluttering is "normal".Hey ho.


----------



## IsABella2 (Oct 31, 2004)

i wish we knew how to silence the gurgling, im in college now and the anxiety makes it difficult to sit in thee quiet lecture classes


----------



## IsABella2 (Oct 31, 2004)

i wish we knew how to silence the gurgling, im in college now and the anxiety makes it difficult to sit in thee quiet lecture classes


----------



## maggiedoll (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, I get it all the time. It started off just occasionally. I personally get no symptoms. Maybe gas? I never really payed attn.. But yes, fluttery feeling to left or right of stomach.


----------



## maggiedoll (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, I get it all the time. It started off just occasionally. I personally get no symptoms. Maybe gas? I never really payed attn.. But yes, fluttery feeling to left or right of stomach.


----------

